# I don’t get it.



## north1 (Oct 18, 2019)

When looking for a lathe you think you have seen it all and then you see this.  Asking price $8,500.  I swear my dog is more intelligent than some people.


----------



## 4ssss (Oct 18, 2019)

What am I looking at?


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 18, 2019)

Looks like a fine looking 10EE to me.


----------



## higgite (Oct 18, 2019)

I'm not familiar with the lathe in the pic. Please ask your dog to tell me if it's worth $8500 or not.

Tom


----------



## 4ssss (Oct 19, 2019)

If it is a 10EE that's pretty much the price where they start


----------



## north1 (Oct 19, 2019)

They painted 99.9% of it baby blue.


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 19, 2019)

Stupid paint job on a potentially cool lathe......what's he hiding? Baby blue is my least fav color of all time.


----------



## north1 (Oct 19, 2019)

I mean seriously?  They painted the chuck, lead screw, feed rod, all hand wheels, apron and compound controls, ways and even over sprayed the tachometer gauge.  They should be beaten with the krylon can they used.


----------



## darkzero (Oct 19, 2019)

Yet they actually masked off the Monarch badge. Or maybe they ran out of masking tape.  

There was a guy a while back selling lathe chucks that were completely painted green or blue, jaws, pinions, h all, must have been the same dude!


----------



## darkzero (Oct 19, 2019)

C-Bag said:


> Baby blue is my least fav color of all time.



So.... would you take this over a baby blue one?


----------



## NortonDommi (Oct 19, 2019)

darkzero said:


> So.... would you take this over a baby blue one?
> 
> View attachment 304233


That one is for 'progressive' inganears.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Oct 19, 2019)

Nice looking machine, pity about the colour. But I guess someone will like it.


----------



## brino (Oct 19, 2019)

darkzero said:


> So.... would you take this over a baby blue one?



I probably wouldn't stub my toe on it, even when the lights are out.
-brino


----------



## Janderso (Oct 19, 2019)

Can’t say that I’ve ever seen a baby blue chuck.
Should have left it alone.


----------



## 4ssss (Oct 19, 2019)

Just trying to keep the rust off it. They did use Rustoleum


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 19, 2019)

That be a funky kingston mon
we burn a spliff now brotha


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Oct 19, 2019)

darkzero said:


> So.... would you take this over a baby blue one?
> 
> View attachment 304233


Ooooo this is the lathe they make strawberry bubblegum with.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Oct 19, 2019)

I sold a friend a SB Heavy 10 and he is painting it baby blue right now.....


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 19, 2019)

A Monarch 10 EE in excellent, restored condition could easily be north or $20K. But that one looks like it hiding a lot of sins...


----------



## eugene13 (Oct 20, 2019)

darkzero said:


> So.... would you take this over a baby blue one?
> 
> View attachment 304233


My wife said I could buy one....yeah right.


----------



## Cadillac (Oct 20, 2019)

Looks like a maaco paint job to me what a shame! I’d use it as negotiating against him. I see listing where there’s overspray all over the floor of the machine they just painted. Makes me laugh what are they thinking????


----------



## GrayTech (Oct 20, 2019)

Qick and dirty metal blueing?


----------



## Downunder Bob (Oct 20, 2019)

Probably hiding a lot of sins.


----------



## just old al (Oct 25, 2019)

That has 'RUN AWAY! RUN AWAY!' written all over it...

Theere is no way you can perform an intelligent evaluation of its condition with all that paint on it.

My first and last remark to the seller would be 'Clean off all the crappy blue paint and call me'. I would not be holding my breath for the callback.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 27, 2021)

Hmmm....Pitty Tink, better application than the Baby Blue, in any case.


----------



## Tim9 (Jan 27, 2021)

10ee tooled up with two chucks plus with a nice collet set in good running condition would be a very good buy at 8500.00 in my neck of the woods. Granted...the paint job would be a negative. but...wouldn't be the first machine tool which was painted by a jackass . And jackasses can be bargained with. Just because he wants 8500....Means nothing. If he was in my neighborhood....And I wanted a 10ee. Id go look. And first thing Id tell him is his price is way too high. Second thing Id tell him. He has to discount it 2 grand because its going to cost me 2 grand to clean all the paint off. Next....show me it running. Oh...it isn't"t hooked up and running. Well guess what bozo. All of those 10ee's on Ebay come from running environments. That is why they are asking 8500.00 for them.
Hell...I don't know if you found this rusting in a junk yard and just painted the whole lathe. You never know until you go look at the lathe. It takes foot work. Hell...The guy might have lost his lease and let that lathe go for 2k. You'd be surprised.

Anyway..., I think you get my point. Machine tools can't be judged by the cover. This bad paint job 10ee might be much better than a beautifully painted 10ee.

I went and looked at my Clausing. It was rusted and laying out in the weather. The guy was selling his house. Needed it gone. He wanted 3 times what I ended paying him. And after we agreed on a price....He goes into his workshop...comes out with a full set of Aloris BXA QCTP plus big drill bits plus a bunch of other tooling. The bucket of tools was worth twice what we agreed upon. And...He wasn't a jackass. He just wasn't a machinist. But turned out to be a nice guy. Hell, he ended up pulling a tractor out of his workshop and loaded that lathe on my little Nissan Hardbody. My little Nissan struggled with that load.


----------



## C-Bag (Jan 27, 2021)

The thread should have been called "I wouldn't touch it". The color should have been brown.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 27, 2021)

I offer this in contrast...Someone got a steal of a deal.








						Monarch Model 10"EE C/w 12 1/2in Swing, 20in Between Centers, 8in 3-Jaw Chuck, 2in Bore, Exciter 3-Phase Adjustable Speed Power Unit And Aldris Model AX Tool Post *Note: Stand Not Included, Running Condition Unknown, Buyer Responsible For Load Out*
					

This item is part of the online auction: Edmonton AB, - January 27, 2021 - Edmonton Regional Auction Center - Retirement Sale For Local Machine Shop and Realignment Sale for Leduc Trucking Company - A




					bid.clubbid.com


----------



## Chewy (Jan 27, 2021)

A baby blue Monarch?  That would be the perfect fit with the man who has a pink AR15.


----------



## Cadillac (Jan 27, 2021)

Although I think it would be awesome to see a girl with a decked out pink monarch with all the chrome accents and knew how to run it. Everyone would be drooling


----------



## Braeden P (Jan 28, 2021)

makes me sad like when people spray paint a vise all of it and sell it for 2 times the price of one that was restored properly


----------



## Manual Mac (Jan 28, 2021)

What a shame.
Reminds me that the lowest paint bidder is not always the best decision.
It may in fact be baby blue, but sometimes grey (under certain lighting) will look baby blue or even lavender.


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 28, 2021)

A perfectly working 10EE 1951 TUBE BASED lathe with 3 and 4 jaw chucks went for 10K canuckistan dollars today.  I dare say it would have sold for double that in SF or LA.


----------



## Ken226 (Jan 28, 2021)

I wonder if the 3 coats of krylon on the bed-ways will affect the accuracy.


----------



## hman (Jan 29, 2021)

Poor man's Turcite???


----------



## brino (Jan 29, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> makes me sad like when people spray paint a vise all of it



Agreed!

I also see brand new anvil shaped objects with paint on most of them!



https://www.harborfreight.com/55-lb-rugged-cast-iron-anvil-69161.html




https://www.princessauto.com/en/110-lb-steel-anvil/product/PA0008688442



Why do they paint the horn if you are supposed to pound hot metal on it?

-brino


----------



## Ken226 (Jan 29, 2021)

hman said:


> Poor man's Turcite???




Very, very poor!

It's even got krylon on the leadscrew, feed rod and tailstock quill.

I suppose the krylon on the leadscrew might be pretty easy to strip off.   

Hopefully he didn't use any kind of 2 part paint.  If it's just krylon, it'll probably come off with some carb cleaner or brake parts cleaner.


----------



## sdelivery (Jan 29, 2021)

Eddyde said:


> A Monarch 10 EE in excellent, restored condition could easily be north or $20K. But that one looks like it hiding a lot of sins...


To who? I see them in shops but I dont see them being used.
They have a following and in there day they were prized but now it's hard to find manual machinist


----------



## Eddyde (Jan 29, 2021)

sdelivery said:


> To who? I see them in shops but I dont see them being used.
> They have a following and in there day they were prized but now it's hard to find manual machinist


Hey, The next time you see one in good condition and not being used,  Please let me know and I'll be happy to remove the obsolete encumbrance at no charge!

To answer your question, there are still plenty of manual machinists out there, us hobbyists for one and some do prototype, repair or other one-off type work. Monarch is in business and apparently still rebuilds the 10EE, though I've heard such a service costs north of $50K...


----------



## sdelivery (Jan 30, 2021)

Yes there is some talent here on the forum.
It is one thing to be able to cut material it is another to be able to do it in a timely way, accurately that generates profit.
Now imagine you have to make six good,  identical pieces in about 2-3 hours.
Next is 2 more pieces of a different material, complex and you have one hour each.
Whew here is lunch, thank god because the boss just gave you a print for a rush job out of yet another material 30 peices...cake except that .001 tolerance on the bore and the 3/8 of an inch of fine thread on the o.d., tells you should be finished today for shipment today and there is just enough special stock to make 30.
That was today....remember your machine is a 50 year old whatever and hasn't been rebuilt...ever....you only can use what tooling the shop owns
This is why CNC is king and most EE's are sitting, waiting for a special job.


----------



## Eddyde (Jan 30, 2021)

I don't dispute CNC being the "King" of the modern machine shop. Just saying there are still plenty of folks doing manual machining for various reasons. And there are still many company's manufacturing manual machine tools, so there must be a market for them...


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jan 30, 2021)

Ken226 said:


> I wonder if the 3 coats of krylon on the bed-ways will affect the accuracy.


Thats the Krylon rebuild system.....


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 30, 2021)

@Eddyde the one that sold for 9200CA$ had had the carriage replaced/rebuilt for a very modest price, I think he said it was just north of $1000 CA$ plus shipping.  Apparently parts and services are not too pricey from Monarch.


----------

